# Heartbroken over Tango: Bilateral Elbow Dysplasia



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor Tango has moderate/severe elbow dysplasia with no OCD but "kissing lesions", and will have double surgery at 6:15 am( early bird specialist). I am devestated bc there really isnt so much a cure as there is managment. I just don't want her to be in pain. I did so much homework and clearance checking in choosing her, made sure she took only "puppy class" in agility and field work so no jumping, and kept her really trim- but still, she has it. I am pretty crushed about my girl and fearful about the future.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I am so, so sorry. Her surgery is in the morning??? I will be praying for successful surgery and a quick, uneventful recovery. Hugs to you both. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh no, I am so sorry to hear this, what an awful shock it must be...I will be thinking of you and sweet tango and hope and pray there is a way to keep her as carefree and pain free as possible, please keep us updated on how she is doing...hugs xx


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry Jill. I was really hoping this woulld not be the outcome. Don't beat yourself up too long. It was not something that you did that caused this. Unfortunately no matter how care we are between checking for clearances, proper puppy raising, proper diet etc. these things do happen. even to sweet undesreving dogs and their owners. I am sure you will do everything to ensure Tango is happy and comfortable over the next twenty or so years.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for both of you. How awful.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Tango. Hopefully the surgery will give her many pain free years. Please keep us posted on how she makes out.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that...poor Tango! Please give her some slobbery kisses from my crew.

What will the surgery entail? How long will she be in, how long will she be on "bed rest"? Hershey had ligament surgery, several years ago, and she couldn't play for 12 weeks and it seemed like such a long time.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Jill.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It was definitely not the year to quit teaching! The vet bills are bigger than the morgage, and I gave Tango's crate away to little Fenway. On the brighter side I made the orthopedist xray Tally too, and he has elbows completely normal and hips either good or excellent depending on OFA, so that is one relief. I was so paranoid about every move Tally made all week once Tango's elbows looked so bad, that I just had to know. I hope Tango is not going to be in pain long term- the surgery is her best chance at a normal life. She will have arthritis though, no matter what is done to help her. Breaks my heart to think about. . .


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear of this. Hopefully the arthitis will not be too bad. Good luck with the surgery tomorrow.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry Jill, for you and poor Tango. I know how much you review pedigrees and breeders for health, temperament etc. Some things you just can't predict.
Tango is in my thoughts and prayers for a safe surgery and good recovery.
Hugs to you both.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news.

Has anyone suggested adequan injections starting right after surgery to minimise arthritis? I've know a few people use it after acl surgeries, and hip surgries with good results. It doesn't seem to be effective once arthritis has set in, Ive tired it with arthritic and dysplastic rescues.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks everyone. It was definitely not the year to quit teaching! The vet bills are bigger than the morgage, and I gave Tango's crate away to little Fenway. On the brighter side I made the orthopedist xray Tally too, and he has elbows completely normal and hips either good or excellent depending on OFA, so that is one relief. I was so paranoid about every move Tally made all week once Tango's elbows looked so bad, that I just had to know. I hope Tango is not going to be in pain long term- the surgery is her best chance at a normal life. She will have arthritis though, no matter what is done to help her. Breaks my heart to think about. . .


Financially it might have not been the best of decisions, but you'll have the time to devote to her recovery and rehab which is a HUGE positive. Once she's through surg and rehab, you might want to look into various modalities to keep the arthritis at bay..... hydrotherapy, supplements, accupuncture if needed, etc. You know we'll be saying our prayers....


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm SO sorry! Hugs to you and Tango! Hope things are manageable.:crossfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Poor Tango has moderate/severe elbow dysplasia with no OCD but "kissing lesions", and will have double surgery at 6:15 am( early bird specialist). I am devestated bc there really isnt so much a cure as there is managment. I just don't want her to be in pain. I did so much homework and clearance checking in choosing her, made sure she took only "puppy class" in agility and field work so no jumping, and kept her really trim- but still, she has it. I am pretty crushed about my girl and fearful about the future.


If you were in New Haven Dr. Pond is now doing elbow replacements. I posted the info on here a while ago. I'm so sorry about this diagnosis, but I'd contact him. I emailed him before Shadow needed his THR and he was kind enough to email be back and we were not even clients!


*BOARD CERTIFIED SURGEON*
*Dr. Melvyn Pond B.V.M.S., M.R.C.V.S.*, Diplomate, American College of Veterinary Surgeons, one of the foremost Board Certified veterinary surgeons in the region, performs orthopedic and general surgery at Central Hospital. Dr. Pond graduated from the University of Glasgow School of Veterinary Medicine and has held teaching and research positions at the University of Pennsylvania, University of Georgia, University of Glasgow and the Yale University School of Medicine

In 1982, he established a surgical referral practice in Connecticut and has been associated with Central Hospital since that time. He does the majority of his procedures at this hospital. Because we are staffed with doctors and technicians 24-hours a day, we are able to provide his patients with the highest level of monitoring and treatment both before and after surgery. Dr. Pond's patients are generally referred to him by the veterinarian responsible for their routine care.

Dr. Pond performs a wide range of orthopedic procedures including, but not limited to, Anterior Cruciate Ligament Replacement, Tibial Plateau Leveling Osteotomy to manage anterior cruciate ligament tears, Total Hip Replacement, Fracture Repair, Spinal Surgery, and Arthroscopy. Dr. Pond is one of twenty veterinary surgeons in the United States performing the recently introduced Total Elbow Replacement surgery. Also, general surgery of the chest, abdomen, head and neck is regularly performed by Dr. Pond at Central Hospital. When appropriate, he will use minimally invasive surgical techniques.

Dr. Pond is available for consultation in person and by telephone to discuss your pet's problems, help with diagnoses and guide you through the process of deciding the most appropriate treatment.

http://www.centralpetvet.com/services.html

Keep this handy in case you ever feel you need it.
http://www.biomedtrix.com/locator/new.php


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Kaycee Had Luxating Patellas---both Knees--and There Was None In Her Family History. She Had An Enlarged Heart--none In Her Family. There Were Other Things As Well. My Vet Said She Was A Fluke--but How I Love That Fluke And Would Have Taken Her Even Knowing What Was A Head.

I Am So Sorry Tht Your You Poor Tnago Has To Go Thru This And I Dosay Start On Jointsups Right Away. Believe It Or Not, Knox Nutra Joint Plus Glucosamine Is Great. My Buck Developed Arthritis At About Age 11 And He Was Slow Geting Up And Down, Coulnd't Sretch His Back Legs Ut Behind Him. Etc. Now Once Up, He Would Trot Instead Of Walk, It Was Just The Getting Up And Down. On An All Breed Forum One Talked Abut How It Had Helped Her And She Used It On Her Old Dog And It Helped Him. Several Used It And Said It Worked. She Told Me It Would Take Abut 3 Months Before I Would See The Difference.

To Be Ruthful I Was Not Not Really Expecint To See A Change, But In 2 1/2 Months Thee Was A Change--hewas Getting Up And Down Faster And Then Oe Day He Stretched His Back Lets Out Behind Him A Sort Distance--something He Had Not Done In Months. Hubby Came In Offthe Road And I Neer Thought To Tell Him And Suddenly He Wa Shouting At Me That Buck Hd Sreched His Legs Behind Him. Jery Was Thrilled That Our Old Man Hd Done That. And He Wa So Impressed Tht He Started Taing The Pill Version--i Used The Powdered For Buck, 1/2 Scoop Over His Spper, Andwa Also Giving It To Kaycee. She Hadhad The Knee Surgeries At 16 Months And 14 Months Alter. She Was Not Showing Signs Of Arthrits At 7, But I Started Her On It Anyway. It Can Be Found In The Joint Sup Setion At Walmart.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Healing thoughts and roooooooooooos to both of you. Please know all of us will be thinking of you both tomorrow and keeping all paws crossed.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry, Jill. I know this is so worrisome for you, but you are doing your absolute best for her. This seems very unusual to me, as most Goldens I know who have elbow dysplasia end up with it in only one elbow. Poor Tango-her bad luck. You know that it is nothing you have done, especially with it being in both elbows, and you are going the extra mile for your girl.

Keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh no Jill.... I'm so sorry....
Please know you and your Miss Tango will be in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## DebsDog (Mar 28, 2008)

At least she has a wonderful mother like you who is doing everything humanly possible to give her the best chance at a long and rich life. A good surgeon and meds go along way. I know that you will suffer more than she will but I also know that she will come through with flying colors and enjoy her life dispite this issue. Let us know tomorrow as soon as you can how she does.


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this!

I hope all the best and for Tango to get better soon!

*BEST OF LUCK!*


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry. Praying for the best possible outcome for Tango...and keeping my fingers crossed too.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Jill, I am just reading this with such a sad heart. But I know that you are among the best at researching things and that Tango will have the very best care she can possibly have, thanks to you.

Keep us posted...we're with you all the way.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I am so sorry for both you and Tango


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

OH Jill, I had no idea that anything was wrong with Tango. The poor sweet baby. Bilateral elbow displasia... Give her a hug and a kiss from me and my furballs. 
I'm not working right now so you need anything, I can try to find my way up to Falmouth ME... Can't be that hard to find...


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry Jill..Hugs and prayers coming from me and my crew...


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry. We'll be praying for you.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Poor Tango...it's awful to watch our babies go through things like this...will be praying for her and you


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this horrible news. Tango is very lucky that you're doing everything you can to make sure she's not in pain. You and Tango will be in my prayers.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

You and Tango are in my thoughts. I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im sorry you and Tango are going through this..... Please keep up posted on her surgery


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about Tango's diagnosis. May the doctor be able to fix them and she will have a long life free of pain. I agree with using the suppliments and acupunture down the road to help keep the arthritis at bay. Hugs to you and Tango. Dont feel guilty, it isnt any thing that you could have known or prevented.


----------



## DisneyGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

I am so so sorry to hear about Tango! Please know I will be praying for both of you.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Jill, I'm so sorry to hear this. You have done everything right all along the way with your puppy research and your care of Tango. You will find the best methods to help her as you move forward, and Tango will continue to have a great life with you. Sending lots of positive thoughts for you and Tango tomorrow. Please keep us posted.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry, fingers and paws crossed for a speed and uneventful recovery, Hugs


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

i'm so sorry your tango and you have to go through this its very hard to see your loved one go through surgery. I know one a person who brought a labrador from a very good breeder, The perents of her dog had very good hip scores mum was 0/2 dad was 1/3. When her pup turned 6 months old she had hip Dysplasiashe was the only one in the litter to get it. Doesn't matter how well the hip or elbow scores are its all genetics.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

So sorry to hear this about Tango,good luck with the surgery huggs and prayers being sent to you both.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Tango today. I hope she feels better real soon.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

So sorry to read this. I can't imagine how devestated you are but I am very glad that she has you looking after her, many people would not be as willing to put in the time, money and care for your little girl. I am praying for the best possible outcome for Tango.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

HI.... I don't know you or Tango, but feel your devastation. Despite doing all the right things sometimes issues or conditions develop that we have no control over. We wish a speedy recovery for your girl.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

i am so sorry Jill...thoughts are with Tango


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Jill, I am so sorry to hear about Tango's diagnosis. You are all in my thoughts and prayers this morning during her surgery and the coming weeks during her recovery. Please keep us updated!


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

My prayers go out to you both...I found out a couple weeks ago that my 11 month old Maggie has Bilateral HD and I know how emotional this can all be for you to deal with...I hope her surgery goes well, I will be thinking about you and keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, thoughts, and prayers. Tango is finally out of a long surgery with fragments and debris cleaned out of her elbows. I hate to think of her waking up confused and baffled in a hospital kennel, and am driving myself crazy with those kind of thoughts. In reality, there is an actual indoor waterfall/tree with a goldfish pond, a fentynal patch to follow up the morphine drip, and the vet tech who called said she is a very waggy patient whose tail started thumping immediately upon opening one groggy eye.







The orthopedic center does 100s of elbows every year they say(as if that makes me feel better), and hers are "a moderate disaster", low grade II bc of spurs. They are going to OFA to be official, though there is not really any concrete point. I am grateful that she is already spayed bc the orthopedist said they are highly heritable. Tango might be able to come home tomorrow, and then the long, careful recovery begins. I am so worried about controlling the pain, keeping her busy& quiet away from Tally and Finn, and having her personality stay as friendly and eager as it always has been. I found her crate speciallly made for dogs who had orthopedic surgery to be comfortable in confinement. Also, the bills are staggering, and that anxiety just adds to the general fear-factor of the diagnosis. After teaching English for 17 years, it seemed so great to take the risk of a year off to try something new. That is practically asking for it. What was I thinking???


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Thrilled to hear she is out of surgery!! What a relief!! You will do whatever you need to to ensure her recovery is uneventful and yet keep her spirits up. It WILL all work out in the end and I am willing to bet it will be no harder on her than it is on you. Please keep us posted or post just in order to vent. We all understand.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I am so thrilled for you she is safe and sound. You know everyone is here to help and listen. Keep us posted on your girl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So relieved she is out of surgery. Jill, God has a plan and maybe it was that you be off work to help Tango recover. How would you have done it working full time?
The bills will take care of themselves. I have had to let go of that worry myself.
Take it one day at a time. Hugs to sweet Tango!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It may be time to break our no credit card rule- with the AKC Golden Retriever card. (just kidding).


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> It may be time to break our no credit card rule- with the AKC Golden Retriever card. (just kidding).


I would have had to use the credit card for that kind of surgery!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad to hear she's awake and that surgery went well. We'll continue our thoughts and prayers until she is 100% healed. In the meantime, spoil your baby and try not to dwell on the financial aspect. Somehow it will work out... sometimes you just have to let go turn it over to the Big Guy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Obviously you were meant to be home during this time of recovery~no question. I can't imagine her having a better nurse then her mommy. All of the Pack are thinking of her and you and keeping paws crossed for you both.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can totally relate to the unexpected bill, the anxiety, the emotions you went through when you dropped Tango off and the feeling you will have when you pick Tango up. You will develop a bond even more deeply than the one you had before. 

I'm glad Tango is out of surgery and you will do fine with her rehab.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I was anxious to get home to read the news....
Sooooo glad Tango is safely out of surgery....
I agree ----there is a reason you retired this year....
Pain managment for pets has come along way....I hav no doubt that your sparkley little girl will be back to herself in no time....


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I've kept checking in throughout the day to see if there was an update on your sweet Tango. So glad she came through the surgery all right. I agree with all the wonderful warm advice given here about handling her recovery and dealing with the vet bills. When you get her home, make sure she gets kisses from her GRF family. Check in whenever you can to update us or vent whenever you need it. Good thoughts and prayers will keep on comin'.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that Tango came through the surgery so well! It is good that you will home with her. I am sure that both of you will need the R&R!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes god to hear all is well with Tango. When Scarlett had her first hip done. We both cried for the better part of a a coupla hours. That night with out her in the house was terrible. But seeing her walk out of the surgery center under her own power was something very special. Our thoughts are with ya.

If shes going to be crate bound awhile I'd advise a Kong toy and lots of low calorie treats.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't thank you all enough. Even real life friends/family who l_ike _dogs are not at this same level of passion for shared here in GRF. Dr. Gauger just called a few minutes ago to give an in depth report of the surgery- loose coronoid process on both sides- and that he felt the operation was unusually successful. Very professional and thorough. ..It is good to hear that Scarlett walked out on her own. Did she cry or seem in pain? Did she have tramadol and Rimadyl or a fentenal patch? Kimm, what happened with Tucker's recovery? I actually do remember the british Dr. Pond from when my housemate Adam's Chessie fell into an old stone wishing well in the woods near the yale golf course. Dr,Pond did an incredible job on her mangled back hock, and she is an old lady now still alive to tell the tale.
Anyone who has advice about confining a dog for two months- I would love to hear it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You have described Dr. Pond very well. That wonderful British Accent is unforgettable. 

If you look at the photos I posted for OneAGoldenAlwaysAGolden you will see we did have a crate for Shadow, but he didn't use it. We rearranged our entire home for his recovery. Each room excluding 3 of the bedrooms is on a different level. We pretty much live in the kitchen/familyroom, which is one level above the lowest, so we moved the the family room up to the livingroom. We had him stay in the livingroom where we could watch tv and sleep.

We added stair treads to all the stairs for when he could use them again, but we covered all our hardwood floors in the livingroom with area carpets so he wouldn't slip. I added extra furniture carefully so he would be more confined and he wouldn't try to get through the area with any sort of speed. 

I think hip surgery recovery is less difficult than the elbows. I remember Shadow being ready to run and he had me parasailing down the street 6 days THR post-op. The difficult part was keeping him down.

If you burst into tears when you pick Tango up, don't be surprised. When I saw Shadow walk across that slippery floor wagging his tail when he saw us, I almost lost it.

Having a sling handy for bathroom duty was a necessity. I used a pillowcase cut in half, but I remember AG once suggesting one of those canvas bags with the handles for carrying wood being very useful. I think that would have been easier for me to handle. I'm short and have very small hands.

I'm rambling. I'm sorry. I have no clue if I answered even one of your questions...

Reading back...Shadow walked out too. He did not cry or scream, but he had hip surgeries.
He had a patch for the THR, but it was removed before he left the facility.
He did have rimadly for the FHO, but I asked to have it switched to something else because I just didn't like the way he reacted to it.
He did have pain meds for the THR too. He didn't really need them for very long.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We haven't had to deal with post surgical issues, but Cody has many spinal issues due to his autoimmune state and has limited mobility. This harness has been a godsend with the handle along the back makes helping them very easy. It was originally for SAR dogs to get them in and out of helicopters. http://www.ruffwear.com/Web-Master-Harness?sc=2&category=1131


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

*cali*

im so sorry to hear about your baby  Cali had OCD in her right shoulder and needed surgery, she was only 7 months old..we had to keep her totally confined for a few weeks, i felt so bad for her. The surgery was very very expensive and no one can believe we actually paid that much for a dog..but our dogs our like our kids and i love them more then anything! I would love to have like 4 goldens but after going through this with cali theres just no way we can afford it..best of luck with her! She will be doin better in no time


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that Tango is doing well after her surgery!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad to hear Tango is doing well after surgery, sorry you had to go though this. Wishing you all the best and she will be back to normal in no time:wavey:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So glad that Tango made it through the surgery safefully and hopefully she will be home with tomorrow. I think it was meant to be that you retired so you could have this time to help her heal. Good luck and we are here for you


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Any update this morning???? Hope she had a good night....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

No news all day?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, it's good news that Tango is safely out of surgery. Finn had a dorsal laminectomy in February 2007 (his previous owners broke his back, charming people) and had to be confined for six weeks. Rather than crate him, I created a rehab space in the living room using the corner where two walls met, a couch for the third "wall" and a screen door lengthwise to cover the large opening. He could see out through the screen, not have to curl up and move around to rearrange himself when he felt well enough. Also, I used human clothing rather than an E-collar or no-bite collar to prevent chewing on stitches or shaved legs from IVs. Finn did have a Fentanyl patch for a few days, then pain meds for a week or so. Good luck with the rehab; it will be worth it at the end!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Jill, it's good news that Tango is safely out of surgery. Finn had a dorsal laminectomy in February 2007 (his previous owners broke his back, charming people) and had to be confined for six weeks. Rather than crate him, I created a rehab space in the living room using the corner where two walls met, a couch for the third "wall" and a screen door lengthwise to cover the large opening. He could see out through the screen, not have to curl up and move around to rearrange himself when he felt well enough. Also, I used human clothing rather than an E-collar or no-bite collar to prevent chewing on stitches or shaved legs from IVs. Finn did have a Fentanyl patch for a few days, then pain meds for a week or so. Good luck with the rehab; it will be worth it at the end!


Oh, Finn! I can't believe someone broke his back. It makes me so sad to even think about his probable experience before you. I'm so glad he has you now.
The rehab space is a great idea. Tango is loaded with Promace, Tramadol,Rimadyl, and antibiotics, but she shows minimal sleepiness. She wants to be out and about doing her namesake twirl. The log-carrier for the fireplace was an ingenious suggestion, Kimm, and I have been using it. The handles are very helpful. Tango chewed her XL bully stick, a carrot and her kong then was like, "what now"? - keeping her busy but relatively still for 8 weeks is going to be a challenge. She gobbled her meals like she hasnt been fed in weeks even though they said she might not feel like eating. Is it possible that 25 mg of promace isnt enough? She is supposed to be kept very sedated for the first 3 days. I'm going to call the vet when it gets to be a decent hour in the morning.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

OH *Ljilly28* ... JUST FINDING OUT NOW ABOUT POOR TANGO ...
GLAD TO SEE THE "NOT SO GOOD NEWS" WAS FOLLOWED BY A SUCCESSFUL SURGERY. SORRY THAT YOU & TANGO HAVE TO GO THRU THIS. PLEASE POST SOME PICTURE (S) SO I CAN KEEP TANGO EVEN CLOSER TO MY HEART. HUGS TO YOU BOTH.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Heartbroken over Tango: Bilateral Hip Dysplasia*

Jill, I hope this works to show you the rehab area. I'll try to post a photo of Finn's back a few days post-op. If Tango's a chewer, you can try to find one of those "pineapple" things that's similar to Nylabone material. I can't remember where I got one, but it helped.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, here's a photo of Finn with a friend of mine who came to comfort him and instead wound up laughing at him. This is the answer to no E-collar. I went to the thrift store and bought two tight-fitting athletic shirts and also got large men's underwear. Safety pinned the two together (tail could stick out of one of the leg holes in the bosers), but did have to undo this when it was potty time This was a several weeks into rehab, when he was allowed the entire living room for some part of the day.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Molly, you're humiliating your boy Finn again showing pictures of him in his undies

Jill, Ace doesn't work for Bailey...we had the problem with too much actvity after knee surgery. Internal stitching came undone, so another surgery, and infection. We ended up dosing him with valium for a couple of long sessions each day for about two weeks. It was easier to keep him quiet once the pain level dropped. In between drug induced stuppors I would lie down with him and read


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Finn and Cam's mom. The human clothes on Finn are the funniest- and much cooler/better than that Elizabethan collar. Cam's mom- that must have been horrible to go round two on surgery. The Ace really isnt doing a thing- and she is constantly asking to play even though she is shaved has huge stitches and 4 drugs. I'll call and ask about valium in the morning( i might need some too by then!).


----------



## Gunner's Mom (Mar 17, 2009)

*HELP! My dog is hurt and I'm getting run around...*

I'm new to this forum, hello. My sweet baby boy Gunner will be 4 years next month and has been limping badly due to front right elbow. He hurt it about 1 year ago running 5 miles daily with his 2 lab "cousins", but he was out of shape because I was ill and in hospital, husband in Iraq. I took him home after 3 weeks of my recovery and was told he was limping, may have pulled a muscle running trying to keep-up. Limp came and went, not too bad. Now, one year later...he can hardly walk at most times. Orthopedic took xrays and diagnosed Athritis and drained fluid. Rymadil not working, Deramaxx 100mg has not worked, Lyme disease is negative, Gunner is on meds for low-grade fever of 103.4.....I'm heartbroken and don't know what to do! Now 3 vets and Radiology specialist all disagree with Athritis Diagnosis and want me to get yet ANOTHER opinion from Ortho specialist. We're going broke but love him to death and will do anything for him. I'm so confused, spinning all around....why low grade fever? Means infection...right? Soft tissue xrays show nothing but since not improving, suggested ct of elbow to look for FMCP (fragmented medial coronoid)? We spending $ hand over fist and seeing specialist after specialist yet our dog is STILL barely able to walk, NO meds are helping him and NOBODY has answers. Anyone have any ideas??????? I'm in tears over this, I want him better!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping up. You may try starting a new thread with this...... or maybe a moderator could help in this... so more people can see and those with experience can help.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, hopefully someone here will have something that will help your Gunner. This is heartbreaking to read and I can only imagine how painful and frustrating for you and your family.
Where do you live? Maybe soeone can recommend a GREAT specialist. As this is a forum with people who are very invovlved in dogs sometimes they know better where to take your dog than a vet. 
It sounds like there was period of time from the initial injury and his current lameness, am I understanding this right?






Gunner's Mom said:


> I'm new to this forum, hello. My sweet baby boy Gunner will be 4 years next month and has been limping badly due to front right elbow. He hurt it about 1 year ago running 5 miles daily with his 2 lab "cousins", but he was out of shape because I was ill and in hospital, husband in Iraq. I took him home after 3 weeks of my recovery and was told he was limping, may have pulled a muscle running trying to keep-up. Limp came and went, not too bad. Now, one year later...he can hardly walk at most times. Orthopedic took xrays and diagnosed Athritis and drained fluid. Rymadil not working, Deramaxx 100mg has not worked, Lyme disease is negative, Gunner is on meds for low-grade fever of 103.4.....I'm heartbroken and don't know what to do! Now 3 vets and Radiology specialist all disagree with Athritis Diagnosis and want me to get yet ANOTHER opinion from Ortho specialist. We're going broke but love him to death and will do anything for him. I'm so confused, spinning all around....why low grade fever? Means infection...right? Soft tissue xrays show nothing but since not improving, suggested ct of elbow to look for FMCP (fragmented medial coronoid)? We spending $ hand over fist and seeing specialist after specialist yet our dog is STILL barely able to walk, NO meds are helping him and NOBODY has answers. Anyone have any ideas??????? I'm in tears over this, I want him better!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board. I'm sorry you found us under these circumstances, but you have discovered a place with a wealth of information.

Is there a veterinary college you can take him to, to be examined?

Where are you located? Some of the board members may be able to recommend orthopedic specialists in your area.

You should start a new thread about Gunner's problem so everyone sees it right away.



Gunner's Mom said:


> I'm new to this forum, hello. My sweet baby boy Gunner will be 4 years next month and has been limping badly due to front right elbow. He hurt it about 1 year ago running 5 miles daily with his 2 lab "cousins", but he was out of shape because I was ill and in hospital, husband in Iraq. I took him home after 3 weeks of my recovery and was told he was limping, may have pulled a muscle running trying to keep-up. Limp came and went, not too bad. Now, one year later...he can hardly walk at most times. Orthopedic took xrays and diagnosed Athritis and drained fluid. Rymadil not working, Deramaxx 100mg has not worked, Lyme disease is negative, Gunner is on meds for low-grade fever of 103.4.....I'm heartbroken and don't know what to do! Now 3 vets and Radiology specialist all disagree with Athritis Diagnosis and want me to get yet ANOTHER opinion from Ortho specialist. We're going broke but love him to death and will do anything for him. I'm so confused, spinning all around....why low grade fever? Means infection...right? Soft tissue xrays show nothing but since not improving, suggested ct of elbow to look for FMCP (fragmented medial coronoid)? We spending $ hand over fist and seeing specialist after specialist yet our dog is STILL barely able to walk, NO meds are helping him and NOBODY has answers. Anyone have any ideas??????? I'm in tears over this, I want him better!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Lyme is not the only tickborne disease out there-did they run a Snap4 on him? That tests for more than just Lyme. I'm thinking TBD because of the fever as much as anything.

I guess if it were me, I would want to rule out TBD first. It is entirely possible that he has more than one thing going on. Once I ruled out TBD, I would go to a good orthopedic vet for x-rays and testing.

If the bills get to be too much, you can try Care Credit-most vets will take it, although not all do. I got it when my Pug had cancer and it was a godsend.

http://www.carecredit.com/


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Gunner's Mom said:


> I'm new to this forum, hello. My sweet baby boy Gunner will be 4 years next month and has been limping badly due to front right elbow. He hurt it about 1 year ago running 5 miles daily with his 2 lab "cousins", but he was out of shape because I was ill and in hospital, husband in Iraq. I took him home after 3 weeks of my recovery and was told he was limping, may have pulled a muscle running trying to keep-up. Limp came and went, not too bad. Now, one year later...he can hardly walk at most times. Orthopedic took xrays and diagnosed Athritis and drained fluid. Rymadil not working, Deramaxx 100mg has not worked, Lyme disease is negative, Gunner is on meds for low-grade fever of 103.4.....I'm heartbroken and don't know what to do! Now 3 vets and Radiology specialist all disagree with Athritis Diagnosis and want me to get yet ANOTHER opinion from Ortho specialist. We're going broke but love him to death and will do anything for him. I'm so confused, spinning all around....why low grade fever? Means infection...right? Soft tissue xrays show nothing but since not improving, suggested ct of elbow to look for FMCP (fragmented medial coronoid)? We spending $ hand over fist and seeing specialist after specialist yet our dog is STILL barely able to walk, NO meds are helping him and NOBODY has answers. Anyone have any ideas??????? I'm in tears over this, I want him better!


Sorry for your poor Gunner. I too have a sore dog in front, she is not too bad yet. 

CT would be VERY expensive I was quoted $3500 which I can't afford to diagnose FCP. I have to say I second the ortho specialist route, especially if the radiologists are recommending it. Do you have a veterinary teaching hospital near you? It is a way to get top notch care with a lesser price tag, though still expensive it is not as bad. I am fortunate as I do have one near me, and I really like and trust my ortho surgeon. My dog is also bilateral hip dysplastic, we have already had a THR, he knows we can't afford to jump in too much deeper. 

We are investigating alternative pain remedies for now with Teddi. I plan to discuss Adequan injections to slow the arthritis hopefully, and then probably acupuncture, perhaps some chiropractic adjustments and then a NSAID as needed. My Teddi is two, I know we both don't want to go the drug route just yet. 

Surgery is expensive, an option because of Teddi's hip I am not sure we can do, but it might be something to investigate. I hope with our management program to slow the pain, and stay off the surgery if needed until much later on.

Good luck with Gunner. I know how you feel. Give him a hug for me and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

One more option my surgeon recommended it may help you to get a better diagnosis, is a bone scan. My surgeon said it starts at $300 and then $150 per joint. So that is much less expensive than a CT or MRI, I am sure the others are a better procedure, but if it helps narrow down the problem it could be worth investigating. 

:wavey:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The fever may or may not be related to the lameness, which is confusing for you. I agree with Tahnee about running a full tick panel -your vet can send it to U muchigan. It sounds like a tick-related illness. Ambika suggested consulting with a great specialist, and I agree with that too. Have your vet call Dr. Kurt Schultz in Burlington, Vermont as he literally wrote the (text)book on front end lamenes. I am so sorry you are worried like this and hope your boy gets well very soon!


----------



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Thoughts are with you and Tango. Go Tango!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Glad this operation went well!.Now,place to the recovery that is so important!.
Good-luck with that cos keeping a golden calm,is not so easy!.Tough love might have to be put into place!.L


----------



## Gunner's Mom (Mar 17, 2009)

*Good Morning All...*

I'm sorry, I'm new to all this "forum stuff" and don't know how to navigate it, start a new thread, what bumping is, etc. Just wanted to tell everyone you've been so kind and helpful and the photos of your dogs are just gorgeous!!! Gunner will be going for his second Ortho consult today, I will keep you all posted! PS - I'll also ask my 10 year old nephew to teach me how to talk on this forum....he'd know better than me!


----------



## Gunner's Mom (Mar 17, 2009)

*Good Morning All*

I'm sorry, I'm new to all this "forum stuff" and don't know how to navigate it, start a new thread, what bumping is, etc. Just wanted to tell everyone you've been so kind and helpful and the photos of your dogs are just gorgeous!!! Gunner will be going for his second Ortho consult today, I will keep you all posted! PS - I'll also ask my 10 year old nephew to teach me how to talk on this forum....he'd know better than me! :wavey:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hope Gunner gets good news! Tango's health seemed really bleak at the time of this thread, but now she can dash around and play with no pain. No agility/jumping etc for her, but she is fine to do her CD. Things can come around, I learned . I am glad the forum helped me check out a great doctor.


----------

